# QR25DE Spec-V in a B12



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

ok i know this sounds crazy, but i recently acquired a qr25de spec-v motor... so i'm shopping for someone to drop it in my b12 (1988 sentra show car)... i have a few leads but i just wondered if anyone has done it or if anyone might have ideas to help with the install. anyways, the motor i got is out of a 2002 spec-v that was hit in the rear, i got the whole front end basically the brakes, suspension, axles, motor, 6-spd tranny, computer, gauges, harness etc.... everything!!! so any ideas, advise, etc.....
http://www.eurostylz.cc to see my car!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Your car is tight All boom and no room (for riders of course). You would be a first to have QR25 in your car and it can be done, but you'll need someone with patience and equipment to do the install. Or you can sell those parts and move into the world of boost and juice. We've talked before on this subject of motors and you can really make out if you can sell the QR (which shouldn't be a problem). But if you really want to be that genuine that's the lick! Let me know if you need a referral with that install! I have some friends that can probably help you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

well i was thinkin if i can sell it i would buy a ca18det i found one for $1250 shipping and the install would be cheap because as you've told me it's pretty easy....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Try and sell it in the classifieds or ebay. It should have no problems selling!


> the install would be cheap because as you've told me it's pretty easy....


 Cheap is an understatement when you're talking about performance. Easy is only if it comes with instructions. For someone that has never done this particular type of swap, they will run into a wall (Guaranteed). But if you need help, I'll assist in anyway I can.

Dee


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think having a big engine like that in a b12 will be a good idea. The balance will be way off, because that is a much larger engine. I think the CA18DET would be a much better engine, there is no substitution for boostin'


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

what balance ricebox?? you mean like front to back weight?.... if so you haven't seen my car, lol... i have a wall in the back i dont care about weight it's more just show, and i got the motor so cheap if i can get someone in town to drop it in cheap enough than it will give me all the power i need with just intake and exhaust.... close to 200hp


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

For anyone looking for a CA18DET for cheap, www.neilshinmotors.com has both CA18DE and CA18DET's for sale. The CA18DET's are selling for $500 which comes with tranny, motor, and intercooler as well as turbo. The CA18DE's are selling for $400.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

that page wont load.... 
i go to www.jspecauto.com they have the ca18det for 899 and the sr20det for 1299 and shipping is 350 to 48 states....


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

b12er, can u get another link to that site i would really like to check taht out


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

Ouch, sounds like jspec is a ripoff. Hell, I found a place that would ship me an E series engine for $380, that's shipping AND the engine. $350 just for shipping is just ludicrous. Not to mention those engine prices you quoted are way above B12er's prices. Heh, maybe those Jspec engines come with dinner and a movie?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

they are motor, tranny, turbo of course, ecu, axles, etc, etc.... check out the site... if you get all that for 380 tell me whereeeee please....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

Ahh yeah, just took a look. Those parts are definately handy for a conversion. Not such a bad deal anymore.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

lol, they are a very respected internet jdm dealer in my area... for all motors, not just nissan. my friend ordered a motor for his civic and had no problems now his dx runs 10.7 in 1/4....


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey, euro . i ve talked to a few people on my end and on the forum and if ur actually series about that swap it looks like ur going to have to put about 800-1200 bucks alone into the axles . just a thought dude.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

from what i have heard you take the stock axle and the new qr25 axles and cut them both then weld together and have them balanced.... it cost around 200...... but it might not work on this car i dont know yet... have to talk to the guy when he gets back on the 1st


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just welding a constant velocity joint is not a wise thing to do. That's why most of the swappers spend the money to have the axles made. Welding will fail eventually.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

alright dee how bout dis.... the engine i'm getting comes with the whole crossmember, brakes, suspension, axles, and all installed all one thing when pulled out of the spec-v.... i'm just gonna use all that and then bolt my hydro struts right up to it...
ha!
lol


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Never said that it was impossible for with $$$ and some knowledge, anything is attainable. I'll tell you what, go get you a rich/fat-girl and she'll buy you anything you want. remember, no loving, no money so you got to put out........LMAO


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

lol, i guess theres no need for ky with a big girl. go for it,euro!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry about the earlier post that I made about the CA18DE/T motor's. The website is www.neishlinmotors.com. I spelled it wrong. Try it again. Motors for hella cheap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.neishlinmotors.com/

Try again. Sorry!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Very cheap! Not bad, granted that shipping is low. This is one of the best deals on just a motor, but the only person I feel that can do something with that 4wd tranny is "blown". You can't use the flywheel nor the clutch commponents from the awd engine. I guess what you see is what you get! You still have to make your own wiring harnesses, get your own AFM, ECU axles, possibly tranny and a bunch of other crap. If you have the skills to tinker, then here's an awesome project to start, but if you're the basline tune-up only mechanic, make sure you ask a million questions before purchasing an engine because you will end up spending well over a grand in parts alone. Is it worth it, moreso if you lived in the vicinity if this place and can pick-up your own motor. Luckily for me, my engine importer is kinda-sorta in-house so I get exactly what I ask for and well and worth the few extra dollars I pay. Good luck to you all that's interesting in a CA or SR swap, pack a lunch though because you're in for a ride.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

hey thats cartune thats were i got my ca18det engine from that shop is 30 min away from where i live


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

EuroStylz said:


> *that page wont load....
> i go to www.jspecauto.com they have the ca18det for 899 and the sr20det for 1299 and shipping is 350 to 48 states.... *


 are those prices in Canadian $$.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

no thats american money... 
and thats the full swap, not just the motor


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

IWent to a shop today and they had an sr20det complete swap for 2500us.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> IWent to a shop today and they had an sr20det complete swap for 2500us.


 Ouch! I completely built a CA18DET (port -n- polish, decked blocked, polished crank, steel rods, fresh water pump, fresh oil pump, forged pistons, blah, blah blah) for less than that. Too damn expensive for those motors and for what (more headache?). You still have to purchase a tranny (which will eventually break) and that will run you easily between $500-$900, you'll need a flywheel and a clutch, axles, etc so now you're over $3k and hopefully you're putting it in yourself. If you have an SE-R already, I can understand. But if you have a B12 sentra or KN13 pulsar or older, I just don't see the need to spend insane amounts of money for a set-up that's going to cost you more money after you've spent the initial money. The prices people are charging for those motors are ridiculous.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

you can say that again...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

on jspecauto.com it's $1299usd plus $350 shipping for the FULL swap... that includes the axles, tranny, ecu and all the stuff you mentioned....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Problem is, they offer you guys this swap with axles and stuff off a bluebird which is equivalent to an Altima or stanza and those axles will not fit. This I know as I have friends who import these front cuts and nothing from those cars fit B12-15 cars, but the engine. Tranny does not fit becaue it's all wheel drive and no SR20DET engines came in a FWD application. So do your homework and ask questions before you spend money on this stuff because you will get played in this business if you don't ask questions or read the fine print. Good luck and don't believe the hype........


----------

